# Hairless mice



## mcloughlin2 (May 5, 2009)

I've been inspired by the hairless cat thread and have been looking into hairless mice. Does anyone know where I can find some around Blacktown? I'm looking to purchase a pair or two females for pets only. 

Also what do they feel like? Smooth? Oily? :lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (May 5, 2009)

Probably feel the same way pinkies do. Try the Rat and Mouse FAnciers Club. I am sure its organised from Sydney there. These ppl should be able to find them for you.

http://nswfrmc.org/


----------



## grannieannie (May 5, 2009)

And there are hairless dogs too....a Canine Club could put you on to those if you're interested....


----------



## mysnakesau (May 5, 2009)

and hairless rats


----------



## =bECS= (May 5, 2009)

Should have asked yesterday.... I culled mine last night, good for pets, bad for breeding!! They had a few chances and ate the babies everytime :|

Pythons_hobbies i think is his username on here, i got mine off of him, hes near Campbelltown.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 5, 2009)

A friend of mine has a breeding program and they are doing realy realy well.


----------

